# Another wax samle mash up



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

Basically i had a heap of wax samples that i was never going to use and after seeing some people on here do a similar thing i thought why not give it a bash so heres what i used:

Autoglym HD wax approx 50ml left
Dodo Purple haze (full panel pot)
Dodo Blue velvet (full panel pot)
2 x unbranded Waxybox samples
1 x Angelwax sample
a shaving of AF desire
a shaving of Dodo home brew
2 x smal angel wax samples
1 x AF spirit sample



during


Left to cure in its new home.



I left it over night to harden fully and im going to test it on my dads audi this afternoon. It a little harder than id have hoped, think this is due to the grainy hard texture of the dodo waxes but it is deffinetly still a very useable wax.


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

nice experiment, plenty of pictures for the review remember :thumb:


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Love it! :thumb:
I will be looking to see the results


----------

